# Child hood cat about to leave us :(



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

My childhood cat, Ash, has had failing kidneys for a few months, we were told with proper treatment he could make it another year or two. Today he isn't getting up, he only lays, and stumbles while walking. We are all in tears, he means so much to me. He is a lap cat and has always been very close to all of us. I can't imagine this house without him in it . I'm crying just while typing this. I feel so much pain. I've never lost an animal before, at least not one that has been with us this long. (Have lost a few ferrets which were sad ordeals as well). I'm just not ready for this. I don't know how to move forward, how to feel better. This is just my favorite forum, and you are all so nice and caring. I feel so terrible today.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry. My cats mean a lot to me too... They are very special and close to me and they mean the world to me. They are, however, getting old, and it scares me quite terribly knowing that they might have to leave me soon. Every vet checkup is a hit or miss. The idea of not having them around is very difficult for me to think about.

I know how much your cat means to you because I can relate as these are my childhood cats too, but you can get through it. I'm sure your cat is very grateful for the life you've given him. Everything will be OK.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> So sorry. My cats mean a lot to me too... They are very special and close to me and they mean the world to me. They are, however, getting old, and it scares me quite terribly knowing that they might have to leave me soon. Every vet checkup is a hit or miss. The idea of not having them around is very difficult for me to think about.
> 
> I know how much your cat means to you because I can relate as these are my childhood cats too, but you can get through it. I'm sure your cat is very grateful for the life you've given him. Everything will be OK.


Thank you, that means a lot. I hope you and your cats have many happy years left!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Having recently witnessed a pet's health rapidly decline, I feel your pain. I cried during this period and said my goodbye's each night letting my little girl know it was okay if she 'went' so she would stop suffering. Deep down inside I was hoping she would suddenly recover with the treatment she was receiving because I couldn't bare to see her leave forever. In my mind she had another ratty year to go that we could enjoy together, but she passed away despite all efforts to save her.

I am sorry to hear about your cat's declining health. Finding the strength to go on is hard when our pet's leave us, but we have to do it for ourselves and for our beloved pets. The cherished memories we have with them never goes away and the pain gets a little easier as time goes by which for some can be a long road ahead for our hearts to mend - and that scar left behind will always be there and is a reminder of how much we loved our furry companion.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

That is a very tough thing to go through. I'm very sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I know what its like to lose your cat that you love so much. My parents bought me a cat, I named him Digney haha, when I was about 2. I was really sick as a child and they thought that would help me when I came home from the hospital and when I was sick. It really did help. I grew so attached to him. When I was about 8 he started staying under my parent's bed and wouldn't come out for anything. I would go lay down next to the bed and pet him as much as I could. Then one morning before I left for school he was laying in my parent's hallway and my dad woke me up early. I laid there with him for a good hour and a half and he snuggled up into me. When I got home from school I ran home looking for him and he had passed away while I was school. My parent's didn't tell me till I was older that he had cancer and they had taken him to the vet and they told him it was already too much and that there was nothing they could do. So they brought him home and gave him medications and just let him be at home. He came out that morning to let me say goodbye to him. 

I am so sorry for the pain you're feeling because I can feel it too. Just thinking about Digney and how much I loved him, it is making my heart hurt and my eyes water. I really hope that you can find some peace knowing that your cat loves you very much and that you and your family gave him the best life he could have ever gotten. For the time you have remaining just love him and cuddle him as much as you can. That will help ease your pain after he does pass that you were able to spend the last few times with him showing him how much you love him and helping to ease any pain he might have. Again, I am so incredibly sorry for the pain you're going through.


----------

